

Ask HN: where do you host your most critical email addresses? - pardner

Our support email setup is, I suspect, fairly typical. A main inbound address (a) keeps a copy, and (b) forwards the email to our helpdesk.<p>We turn off spam filtering on that address, because we absolutely, positively must ensure any email sent there makes it to our helpdesk. Any filtering&#x2F;re-routing we do is done within the helpdesk system.<p>After our first round of evaluations, we chose Rackspace, and initially it seemed good... near-instant delivery and forwarding, quick support, modest pricing.<p>But during live usage, after auditing our &quot;kept copy&quot; archives with what got forwarded to our helpdesk we found that Rackspace does NOT reliably forward all email. (Even with spam filtering &#x27;off&#x27;, they still scan everything and if their filter says it&#x27;s spam they do NOT forward it to your helpdesk. Worse, Rackspace also fails to mention the critical facts that &#x27;off is not off&#x27; and &#x27;forward only happens sometimes&#x27; on ANY of the configuration screens.)<p>Does anyone have a recommendation for a hosted email system that is reliable, responsive, and has the ability to ensure everything does in fact get forwarded properly?
======
infiniteseeker
Self administred DigitalOcean VM. However, I'd be interested in hearing what
others are doing as well

